# Best Place to Sell your Car???



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

I have never sold a car privately before and wanted to know the best place to sell my car? - 2018 TTRS -( Spec is in the Marketplace Forum

Is it as simple as advertising in Autotrader or are there better ways? Also how do you assess an accurate and fair value? I went to the main dealer and was offered £32.5k but the salesman suggested that I should sell privately as similar examples were selling for £39k and would be on a forecourt at £41k.

Any guidance would be much appreciated.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes, Autotrader is the way to go. You can also try Wizzle if considering selling to a trade buyer. This will likely fetch something in between the main dealer valuation and a private sale on Autotrader.


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

I am an advocate for Wizzle (I have used it a number of times) if only to get a better understanding of the value.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions.
I'll give Wizzle a go once I get the C2 coat on and take the final pics.

Just to check my understanding, to establish a fair private price and given that the trade mark up would be approx £3k the formula would be - Wiggle price plus say £1500?


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Look at comparable similar models are going for on Auto Trader and simply price it accordingly. Just remember, you can always lower the price a little for prospective buyers to secure a deal but very difficult to justify a subsequent increase. Also depends how quickly you want to shift it on.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I sold both my TTs through pistonheads


----------



## Audi Russ (Feb 29, 2020)

You could also try Motorway.co.uk

They sell lots of TT's and achieve prices over Cap Clean and it's doesn't cost you a penny


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

just sold my roadster through wizzle , easy to do had 4 dealers bidding for my car , wizzle valued it at 14200 i listed for 15500 and got it , dealer sent someone to collect and a chaps transfer was made on when the guy came to collect and money was transferred before the car was driven away , dealer has it on there forecourt for 17500. you have back up from wizzlw all through the transaction.


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

I've just sold my Audi Q5 to Prestige Performance (Yorkshire) Ltd, as they offered a very competitive price, and the transaction was handled very professionally and smoothly by Matthew, and James who collected my Q5......they are also sponsors of the Audi-Sport.net and Macanforums.co.uk

https://www.prestigeperformanceyorkshire.co.uk/


----------



## Skateboard (Oct 25, 2020)

AllanG said:


> I've just sold my Audi Q5 to Prestige Performance (Yorkshire) Ltd, as they offered a very competitive price, and the transaction was handled very professionally and smoothly by Matthew, and James who collected my Q5......they are also sponsors of the Audi-Sport.net and Macanforums.co.uk
> 
> https://www.prestigeperformanceyorkshire.co.uk/


Seconded. I've sold a previous TT to these guys. Pleasure to do business with.


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

I just sold my Golf GTI through a facebook enthusiasts page - however I was warned that not everyone has £15k for a sale privately (now lease deals are so prevalent) so with something around £35-40k it's simply going to perpetuate the problem. However, there are cash buyers out there for stuff of that value - I walked into the audi dealer and had the cash already in place to buy.

If this were 6 weeks ago, I'd be asking what spec it was etc. but I now have mine, so don't tell me or I'll be gutted it's probably better than mine lol.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice here - the outcome:-

After a bit of an auction between trade buyers I have received a good offer from Wizzle. However before it ends up on a forecourt at £40k+ (it is in A1 condition) I thought I would offer it to the forum at a substantially reduced price (marginally above Wizzle's offer). Details are here https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... 0134958054


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

Pugliese said:


> Thanks for all the advice here - the outcome:-
> 
> After a bit of an auction between trade buyers I have received a good offer from Wizzle. However before it ends up on a forecourt at £40k+ (it is in A1 condition) I thought I would offer it to the forum at a substantially reduced price (marginally above Wizzle's offer). Details are here https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... 0134958054


Bargain at that price - I'm not a big fan of red so I'm not too gutted I got mine instead but it does look a great car with a decent spec. Good luck with the sale!!


----------

